# Modders interested in a Nuwai challenge?



## haydoncandlepower (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi there modders, I've got some older Nuwai's knocking around that I wasn't sure what to do with. I figured I'd give you guys a shot at breathing some new fire into them or I'd end up parting with them instead.

So here's the challenge. I've got two of each of the following models of Nuwai lights:


 

 ALX-352L


 

 ALX-2611X


 TM-301X-3 (innards unknown!)

I'm looking for two separate (capable, serious and significantly different) mod offers for each set of three lights, one of each model. Your ideas and time, my money. Write up an offer with what you'd like to do to each of these lights here in the forum and PM me the cost. If I get two good offers we'll take it from there.

Ideas can be as simple as an emitter swap or a wholesale replacement of emitter, electronics, reflector, glass and more. They can be optimized for simplicity, features, throw, flood, output, runtime, a balance or whatever you desire. The only rule that can't be broken is that they need to perform better than they do now. Since the bodies run a decent size range it'd be nice if they were configured as a "suite". To make your (and my) life reasonably simple they only need to run one battery type. Each light should run with either their current CR123 configuration or a single rechargeable lithium cell.

Some ideas I had:
ALX-2611X - Simple emitter swap since the runtime plot looks good.
ALX-352L - It's a LuxV so everything has got to go! The body is a tank though and could easily get an 18650 in there if milled.
TM-301X-3 - It's got a decent beam otherwise no ideas yet. 

Some of these lights should be easy to modify, others... maybe not so much? The 'guts' shots are decent quality, high res so you can better see what you're signing up for. I was unable to open the TM-301X-3 but understand it should be very similar to the 'Q3'.

If this happens it would be nice if the modders updated this thread. I'll post a side-by-side review when I get them back. If there's no interest in a week they'll probably find their own way to BST.

I'm really wondering where this one is going to go...


----------



## haydoncandlepower (Jan 26, 2008)

Due to lack of interest, these lights are being sold off.


----------

